# Noooooooooooooooosnailsoooooooooooo!!!!!



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

So, I mentioned in some other replies to some posts that I didn't rinse my new plants but thankfully only found 1 snail on the glass after planting the new plants..... it's been a week or two since then and today I found 2 more baby snails, *crazy laughter starting*.*r2 I really hope this is not going to be an outbreak! *J/D*

I want to get Zebra snails and I won't be able to do that if I have to get some Assassin snails!!!! The 1 I found a few weeks ago was less than half a centimeter big, but it was stuck to the glass and I could clearly tell it was a snail. The 2 I found tonight were soooo tiny, like pinhead small! (I only noticed them b/c I was looking for baby cherry shrimp with a flash light). I used my long tweezers to pick them off the leaves and they were pretty crunchy so I'm going to say they were baby snails. But, where there are 2 teeny tiny ones, there are hundreds more.... *Shudder*. I wish you could rent an Assassin snail for a few weeks and then give it back once the pest problem is gone.... kind of like a real assassin.... not that I would know about renting assassins..... *Shifty eyes*, LOLOL!

May have to resort to using lettuce and tweezers to catch them!


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

By zebra's, I'm guessing you are referring to Nerites. In which case, the assassin's won't bother them.

But, if you don't want an explosion, the best thing to do is manual removal as you find them. This way it will keep the population down and in some cases, you may just remove them completely.


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

depending on the kind of snail, they may not survive well in your tank anyway. Pond snails, for instance, are easy for fish to eat. Ramshorns are tougher, but neither are tough to pick off the tank. If you hold off on feeding the fish for awhile the fish will hunt those baby snails as well.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hopefully the fish will eat any they find!

Assassins won't eat Zebra Nerite snails? I thought they at all snails... except for huge ones like apples....


----------



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

I had the same issue, until I introduced my Crawdads into the tank. They love those little buggers. I had about 100 of them "outbreak" and now only around 5-10 left.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

They've all been picked out by now (or eaten by an assassin snail that the LFS accidentally put in a bag with my fish.) Had him for a few weeks then took him back when I went to get the Zebras. He did his job.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

If you have any more and want to sell them, I'll buy some from you!


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Aww! I would give them to you! But, I only had the 1 Assassin..... if I get any more that sneak into the fish bags like that one did, I'll let you know!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I meant the pond snails, not the Assassins. I have three Assassins, and they are getting hungry. Hence why I want some pond snails


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Ohhhh, those. Well, if I ever get some of those again, you can have them for free for sure!!!!!


----------

